
Striim TQL vs. KSQL: An Analysis of Streaming SQL Engines - capkutay
https://www.striim.com/blog/2018/09/analysis-streaming-sql-engines/
======
DaveTomkins
Very interesting results. How can I try this out? Are there instructions for
running this benchmark with Striim? I couldn't see any on GitHub.

Also, can Striim integrate with schema registries for data type definitions?

~~~
bk2018
DaveTomkins, you need to download the Striim software from
[https://go2.striim.com/download-free-trial](https://go2.striim.com/download-
free-trial) or use the trial version in the AWS marketplace and run the
applications given in the github link. Striim also works with the Confluent
schema registry.

------
sivivicky
Great benchmarking results. Good to know more about Striim.

~~~
rajstriim
Thanks. Feel free to reach out at raj@striim.com if any questions.

